
Ask HN: How can I monetize GitHub Issues? - sochix
Hello everyone! I&#x27;m an author of TLSharp (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;sochix&#x2F;TLSharp) - open source Telegram library. I got a lot of issues from users on my GitHub profile. At the very first time, I tried to answer everyone and help with project. But as time goes, I got annoyed by it. Also there is a lot of silly question, not connected to library development.<p>I noticed that it&#x27;s a common problem of open-source projects on GitHub. After some time contributor got annoyed&#x2F;not interested in working with community.<p>I decided, that some small amount of money to answer a question or help user using your library is a win-win for user and the OSS project.<p>Do you know any way to monetize GitHubs issues?
======
faitswulff
I looked into something similar (albeit briefly) and found BountySource, which
is _almost_ what I wanted:
[https://www.bountysource.com/](https://www.bountysource.com/)

Preferably, like you, I'd rather this be user-oriented, like a kickstarter for
features or issues, rather than just paying developers for implementations,
but I will confess I didn't look at BountySource too closely. Perhaps it would
fit both our needs.

~~~
sogen
Hi, what is your contact info ?

------
PascLeRasc
Signal has a pay-per-PR system that might be just want you want.
[https://whispersystems.org/blog/bithub/](https://whispersystems.org/blog/bithub/)

------
lh7
I reckon what you suggest is not a bad idea: when someone posts an issue that
you do not particularly feel like working on, set a price on it! When/if
anyone pays, you work on it.

Or someone else can come in and say "I'll do it for X".

Most successful projects that I know of are those where the developer is
actually getting paid for his work. QGIS is a great example.

~~~
sochix
Exactly what I mean!

~~~
lh7
Go for it then, and good luck! ;)

------
kzisme
I suggest you looking into Gratipay. It's a service that's in progress that
allow for contributors of FOSS software to get paid for their contributions.

------
thepredestrian
I work in a blockchain company and I'm building a tool that allows users to
vote on pull requests to be merged to github, all done on the blockchain.

Naturally reading this has spun some ideas in my mind - it would be cool to
build a system where people are incentivized to respond to issues, and having
it on the blockchain removes a lot of the trust issues that comes along with
payouts and rewards.

Any thoughts on this?

------
bjourne
That's not going to go well. If you aren't motivated working on it for free,
then consider trying to find someone who can take over maintainership.

~~~
sochix
I've tried to find someone who can take maintainership, but it's very hard.
I'm motivated to work on the code, but I hate to answer silly questions about
C# syntax

